# 32.5 mambas on brute



## brute34 (Jan 18, 2010)

does anybody got a pick of them on a brute and about what size lift do you need to fit these just curious to see how they look not many good pictures of that set up.


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Not many fans of them, pricey and overly heavy. I've seen people smoke belts with clutch kits trying to turn them.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## mcpyro3 (Feb 23, 2011)

i think they look mean but i agree with easttexasmudder they are really heavy and expensive therefore IMO they are just a waste of $ compared to other tires on the market


----------



## findmeinthemud09 (Apr 7, 2011)

There is a video on youtube..

Found it:


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

An 880??? I didnt know the made a bbk that big.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

redneckrancher420 said:


> An 880??? I didnt know the made a bbk that big.


Sho do. I'm running a 900 stroker in my brute. That guys name is Tim. That brute is nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

U know seeing that vid and the million others ive seen. I wonder what the ground looks like under that water. Sometimes wish i could see the bottom before diving in u know? Well i guess yall dont worry about to too much but for those with sra's like me do.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

redneckrancher420 said:


> U know seeing that vid and the million others ive seen. I wonder what the ground looks like under that water. Sometimes wish i could see the bottom before diving in u know? Well i guess yall dont worry about to too much but for those with sra's like me do.


I suspect well-trenched with some deep spots...lol


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

redneckrancher420 said:


> An 880??? I didnt know the made a bbk that big.


Trundy performance I think is the place builds up to a 999cc




Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

man that alot of motor


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

wmredneck said:


> Trundy performance I think is the place builds up to a 999cc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, 1000cc. My 900 is actually like a 890something. It'll make ya smile and cry at the same time when u pin the throttle lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

those tires look like the dig quite a bit.... not a good thing


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> those tires look like the dig quite a bit.... not a good thing


They actually have a good bit of forward momentum. They surprised me. He's gone thru some nasty stuff with no problems. Bottomless holes. They seem to paddle. Just heavy!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

LM83 said:


> Sho do. I'm running a 900 stroker in my brute. That guys name is Tim. That brute is nice.


I figured I wasn't the only one that knew him lol. Took him awhile to get that brute set up to run, but its a beast now!

How's your 900 doin?


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

filthyredneck said:


> I figured I wasn't the only one that knew him lol. Took him awhile to get that brute set up to run, but its a beast now!
> 
> How's your 900 doin?


Lol yeah 7 rebuilds? It's doing. Switching to a pc5 next week. Hard to get enough fuel with this msd. Lack of maps. I'm lean at 3/4 throttle. It's a beast even tho it's not running quit right. Holler at me later this afternoon. Got a few questions for ya. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

LM83 said:


> Lol yeah 7 rebuilds? It's doing. Switching to a pc5 next week. Hard to get enough fuel with this msd. Lack of maps. I'm lean at 3/4 throttle. It's a beast even tho it's not running quit right. Holler at me later this afternoon. Got a few questions for ya.


Yeah I know....its just how he was trying to go about doing it is all, you can't try to be cheap and build a big bore, I think he finally realized that and got it right lol. Aight I'll shout at ya on my way to work around 4-ish. ....Gettin rid of the MSD, let me know if ya want to get rid of it, I want first dibs lol...mines still a tad lean but I got a shop not 20 mins from the house thats been doin some custom tunes on EFI bikes...havn't heard anything but good about em.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Pic deleted - admin

I think this is the same bike

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Yep that's his. Lol ok u get first dibs. Yeah remind me who u use, I'm coming to h-town in a few weeks. I can always drop it off while I go visit friends. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Just talked to Tim (the owner) and he said he'll post up actual weight later tonight. He just got a scale. As far as lift goes, he's running a 7". 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

His brute has come a very long way since the first time I rode with him, it's looking good.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## brute34 (Jan 18, 2010)

yea i dont got the money to spend to turn them big old things lol his brute is the only one of really seen with them on there


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Ive seen one other, a friend of mine owns a shop in Crosby and he called me looking for some thoughts on how to set up a big brute for a customer....he had a large budget to work with and the end result was alot of custom powder coating, a 6" CATVOS, 32.5 Mambas, and I helped him do a gear reduction and clutching and it would wheelie in low and high just fine with the factory 750. It was then custom wrapped in a graveyard scene and named Grim Reaper....Deadman Inc saw the bike in person, I wish I still had pics, it was SWEEEET!

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## brute34 (Jan 18, 2010)

it sounds sweet im thinking about doing a catvos 4 inch lift for mine whats ur thought on them new 29.5s


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

brute34 said:


> it sounds sweet im thinking about doing a catvos 4 inch lift for mine whats ur thought on them new 29.5s


Honestly man, save your money as far as the 4" goes...spend it on either a RDC or Xtreme lift, a set of HL Springs, and a GOOD set of axles.....my 4" has been tough as nails, but it's cost is not justifiable when I compare it to my 05 brute with an Xtreme lift on 29.5 Swamplites thats only 1.5" shorter  ....as far as the OL2s, they look tuff, i'd like to try a set out but not gonna part with my 31s.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

LM83 u say that u cant get enought fuel with that msd. i run one and so does my buddy and u can poor as much fuel as u wnt to with one. have u contacted vfj about maps and tuning and also with that big a motor u might need bigger injectors. my buddy jus built a 840 and put oversize injectors on his and had to cut the fuel way down on the map. he is runing less fuel on his map than i am and its dumping him to much fuel in. also have u tried to adjust u maps urself. do u have a air/fuel guage to tune with.


----------



## bluebrute750 (Sep 9, 2011)

Gear down would help


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluebrute750 (Sep 9, 2011)

Saw it back on YouTube 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

